# ne, ohio fur prices??? anyone hear anything??



## pappygol (Jan 1, 2009)

hello. im new to this forum. ive been hunting and trapping all my life. ... im old. 51 next month. i was wondering if anyone knows the prices for red fox and **** in ne. ohio. thank you. jeff.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

hey i live in north west ohio.. about a month ago i had gotten a 20 lb **** and called the guy and he said he was giving 8 bucks for like small or medium sized ***** and now he said my **** would be worth 8 right now so they are pretty low but i heard they were supposed to go up around christmas so idk just call u person u turn them into he will know


----------

